# Picked Up Our New Sob Today



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

we picked up our new SOB today...........its a jayfeather 31V. We looked at a lot of different makes and models and we just felt that this is what fit our wants and budget. We camp without the kids 90% of the time so we thought about us first for a change..........

Now I have to look for a different tv


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

BJ & Stan said:


> we picked up our new SOB today...........its a jayfeather 31V. We looked at a lot of different makes and models and we just felt that this is what fit our wants and budget. We camp without the kids 90% of the time so we thought about us first for a change..........
> 
> Now I have to look for a different tv


Congratulations!!!!

Good for you "thinking about us first" - the way life was once and the way it should be now! It's YOUR turn!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Pictures....we want pictures.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulations on the SOB TT! I checked out the floor plan and it looks like a good one for two. ENJOY









Happy Camping!

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Husker92 said:


> Congratulations on the SOB TT! I checked out the floor plan and it looks like a good one for two. ENJOY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did the same (don't ya just love Google?) and was impressed with the inside. Now...what mods do you have planned?


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

Three max air vent covers, and adding one or two more drawers, and an LCD tv for the bedroom.

Stan


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

BJ & Stan said:


> we picked up our new SOB today...........its a jayfeather 31V. We looked at a lot of different makes and models and we just felt that this is what fit our wants and budget. We camp without the kids 90% of the time so we thought about us first for a change..........
> 
> Now I have to look for a different tv


Very nice floor plans, all the best


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BJ & Stan said:


> Three max air vent covers, and adding one or two more drawers, and an LCD tv for the bedroom.
> 
> Stan


Did they do the same thing Keystone did with that darn "flip out" drawer front vs a real drawer?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new TT. I know you are going to love it.

Enjoy and have a blast.

Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on the new RV!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the new camper.

Don't forget though - once an Outbacker, always an Outbacker


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats!! 

I'm looking forward to some photos as well









Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the SOB
and enjoy your camper

Don


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Congratulations on the new SOB sounds like a nice trailer. I would also like to see pictures.


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

Yes.........once an outbacker always an outbacker!!









I picked up the max air vents at the rv show yesterday..........18.50 each.............and picked up a 19" LCD at sears last night................all I need to do is install everything..............pics will follow as soon as I am done.

No they didn't use the flip out drawer like the outbacks ............ as usual just not enough drawers.

One really good thing is we were finally able to decide what we really didn't use that we carried with us all the time









We always thought well we might need this or that and this enabled us to really see what we used and what we didn't.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

One more member gets us closer to SOBers.com LOL

Congrats on the new Jayco!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Nice floor plan! Congratulations! 
Did you get the dinette or freestanding table?

Get out... Get Camping!
MaeJae


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

We got the dinette, the free standing table is a 400.00 option and I did not want to pay that much for it.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the new SOB.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

BJ & Stan,
Congratulations on your new SOB. I am sure you will like it.
Does the 5.3L Yukon pull it O.K. ?
Rob


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

The Yukon seemed to pull ok on the short flat trip home. I did some research and quite a few other Yukon owners with the 5.3 pull the same trailer and said they did not have any problems.

Hopefully I will see how it does next weekend if the weather is decent we plan on taking her out on her first trip. Only about an hour away but should give me a better idea how she does. If it doesn't do well I guess I will have to look for another TV. My DW uses the Yukon as her everyday vehicle and I don't think she would like driving a PU so if we have to do somethng it would probably be something similar to the Yukon but in the 3/4 ton.


----------

